# Tank mates for Bolivian ram?



## CitrusHigh (Sep 3, 2014)

Hello! I'm new to the forum and to cichlids. In fact, I've never owned a cichlid before which is why I'm planning on adopting one of the easier ones.

I have a 20 gallon tank set up, and I was wondering if this size would allow any tankmates.

Also, when I design my tank, I was curious about the ram's preference-I was hoping to make it a rather simplistic zen aquarium with bamboo as the main plant. However, if they prefer certain plants or need places to hide, I'll definitely design to their needs.

Thank you so much! :fish:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to C-F!

What are the dimensions of the 20?

Standard or Long, you'd be able to do a pair of Rams and a school of tetras like rummynose or cardinal. Live plants or fake with sand as a substrate and small woodwork and stones could make for an impressive tank.


----------



## Tomagorn (Apr 5, 2013)

I've been cycling a 20 long that I now plan to use for Bolivian Rams. It has a PFS substrate some lava rocks and both Java fern and Java moss (easy low light plants) as well as a floating plant whose name I can't remember. Bolivians apparently prefer dimly lit planted aquariums with driftwood, but I'm hoping the lava rock will provide the same kind of hiding places as the driftwood. My plan is to have some (3-4) Julii corys and a couple zebra nerite snails as the cleanup crew. May add some harlequin rasboras later if the tank seems to need more fish/color.


----------

